# AVCHD video conversion help



## softball fan (Oct 28, 2011)

Long story short i have purchased a Panasonic video recorder from amazon that i have used to video my daughters sports events, i have several videos that are in a format that i cannot get to play on any of my devices besides going thru the camera because they are in a .mts format, can some one point me to a conversion software that will work so i can get them to a dvd or just play them on my computer, i dont need to edit them just get them to a dvd preferably.I have tried the panasonic support and no real help . Also i have found that when i purchased the camera from Amazon that i didnt recieve the software that normally comes with the camera so now i amin this predicament, and if i would have read the camera instruction i can record in MP4 format which i will do next. A large Thank You in advance


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

This maybe?

http://www.wondershare.net/ad/video...tm_term=mts conversion&utm_content=mts & m2ts

And this

http://www.mtsconverter.net/


----------



## softball fan (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Stargazer looks like that might do it, Ill try when i get home


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

http://www.freemake.com/free_video_converter/


----------

